# Platforms & Shoes?



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm looking for any recommendations on platform pedals for aggressive mountain biking and applicable shoes (regular running shoes just don't cut it for me any more).

I don't know which platforms are best or if there is alot of difference between them, so would be happy to hear suggestions/experiences or get directed to any good reviews.

The only shoes (for flat pedals) that I keep getting told about are "Five-tens" but not with respect to which specific shoe of that brand hold up the best in technical trails. Any specific "Five-ten" shoes recommended? Any other brands I should take a look at?

As always, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

im using a pair of nike ronbuk acg shoes
the sole is made of sticky rubber and trust me is awesome on my flat pedals both on my XC bike and on my AM
https://www.megabuty.pl/data/gfx/pictures/medium/3/2/1923_1.jpg
also the shoes are rugged, i went nose front on concrete, slided like 2meters, the medal on my pedals went into dust due to friction on the concrete,but the shoes are like new


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. I have narrowed the pedals to "Straitline AMP" (new to be launched in September) or "Shimano DX platforms" (without clip in). Any one have any opinion on either or recommendation for other competitive flat pedals for aggressive trailriding?

As for shoes, looks like there doesn't seem to be alot of difference other than requiring good surface coverage and grip. I've been using regular trail running shoes that have worked well, but want an improvement. So far, am looking at "Five Ten Impact" or "Shimano DX" (without clips). Logic dictates that laces don't make sense, but Five Ten seems to have an amazing reputation. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

im very happy with the freeriders. i believe the impacts are stiffer so that might be a good option for you. ive heard good things about the impact...
as far as pedals, i have the wellgo mg-1s with ti spindles. good combo but i dont have much to compare to.


----------



## Bungholio (Jul 21, 2011)

I recently switched from clip less pedals to platforms as my riding style has evolved. I borrowed my kids Redline BMX pedals to use with 5.10 Impacts. 5.10 has a regular shoe and and a hightop version of the Impact $95-$100 for the regular. I got the regular and I am happy with them. They seem very well built. The sole is stiff and sticky They worked surprisingly well until I was able to save up and get some Straitline pedals then it got better. I was amazed at the stickiness and don't miss the clip less at all. I think there are less expensive pedals that may be as good, but after reading a number of reviews I shelled out for the Straitlines as they seemed to be consistently well spoken of and easily rebuilt.


----------



## JustinM (Jan 25, 2011)

I have wellgo mg-1 pedals and ordered Teva Links. I was sold on the five tens and almost got them but went with the Tevas because they are water proof unlike the five tens. I cross through streams quite often. I've heard good things about them but i won't have them till Wednesday. If you are interested I can tell what I think once I use them. They are a little flashy though.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i bought those shimano DX ones that were mentioned above. i found the wierd tongue setup to be uncomfortable but i think that would eventually break in. then i found that the "bulkiness" of the shoe was hitting my crank arm. then again, i'm a girl with narrow feet, and these shoes only came in mens, so i think they were just too wide for me. i ended up returning them. i almost bought 5 ten Karvers, but the setup looked the same, just a different tread pattern. and i didnt like the womens' karvers so much.

so i settled for 5-ten regular hiking sneakers that still have the stealth rubber tread (the stuff they use on all their sneakers/bike shoes). it takes a little getting used to the super stickiness and you have to learn how to position your feet by lifting, because you cant just twist into place. 

i also bought specialized lo pro mags pedals and they've been my favorite pedal so far. but ONLY when i used them with my 5-tens. they were not so good with my normal sneakers, but that was the sneaker's fault.


----------



## yeshou (Aug 16, 2011)

Pass by


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

re JustinM ... yes, would be interested to know what you think of the Tevas.

re others ... just curious if anyone actually chooses to stick with the plastic platform pedals? I know they can crack, lack stickiness (compared to high end pedals), and slip when wet, but the shin cuts aren't as severe, they're very cheap, and light. yes, if you eliminate slipping, then you eliminate cuts, but 100% non-slip seems impossible in technical trails regardless of flat pedal/shoe combination. And clip in pedals are an absolute no-go for aggressive trail riding in my view since it compromises quite a bit of confidence in jumps and other fun stuff. I've been riding the crap out of my plastic pedals over the past month (yes i know that's not a long time to gauge them properly yet), actually waiting to break them before buying my pedal of choice, yet they're holding up amazingly well. As well, weird thing is, I'm actually liking being able to adjust my foot position easily without having to lift my foot. The feeling of adjusting on the fly has added some fun element, but maybe this isn't a good thing. I don't know, so appreciate any shared thoughts.

Would I be crazy (and the only one) if I were to actually choose a flat plastic pedal (likely to be replaced at least once per season I imagine)? This is purely hypothetical for now, but am curious nonetheless.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

it all depends on how annoying you find the slippage to be. they may shatter on you mid-ride and you'll have to lug yourself out of the woods. i assumed my stock pedals and sneakers did fine until i actually got some good pedals. (like xpedo). it made a big difference because when you go to start pedaling, especially if you're coming down a hill, your foot finds the pedal and STAYS on it while the bike is vibrating down the roots. i think i was able to make better "starts" when i got good pedals, rather than suddenly putting my foot on the pedal, and it violently spinning and slipping, then bashing me in the shin (or worse, the time i slipped and my leg got sawed up by my chain ring).

the wide bmx pedals you may find to be good, like Eastern. they have plastic ones if you want to stick with that


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I run MG-1's and Teva Links. Its a good combo and work well.


----------



## ga_kush (Jun 23, 2009)

I like the SunRingl'e ZUZU Platform pedals, come with extra pins. ZUZU Pedals | SUNRinglé

I wear PUMA alpine trail shoes.

Might want to invest in some comfy Shin Guards Too!

Thomson DJ's OUCH by Ga_Kush, on Flickr

.


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

5.10 Impacts with superstar nano flats. 

I have MG1s on my other bike, and used to have MG1s on both. The problem with MG1s is that any rock/pedal contact means the loss of pins and some of the metal, such that the pin can not be replaced directly (you must glue a new one in with epoxy). Basically they just aren't resilient enough for rocky areas. 

The nanos are great, withstanding those same contacts without pin loss, and their thinner profile is a plus also.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

At the risk of a very dumb question, what's with the long laces on the Five Ten Impacts? Do people just cut the laces or just tuck them into the instep of the shoe when riding? Essentially that's what I do now with the trail running shoe that I use, but would've thought that Five Ten Impacts would have some built-in velcros (similar to other riding shoes) or some sort of system to avoid so much lace slack once tied up. What's the fix people use for this?


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

I pull the laces through into large loops in the bow, then tuck them under the bottom row of cross laces in front. I agree they are absurdly long.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

My .02cents...Canfield Crampons and 5.10 High impacts. They're a little hot and heavy but they give great ankle support. I'll second the too long laces observation (not really a complaint), I wrap mine around the ankle once and still can get a little bow tie w/ double knot.


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

I got some MG-1s and DC skate shoes. The pedals were $35 shipped new from ebay and I've had the shoes. I ride very very root and rocky terrain and i have no issues with grip now. But beware, those MG-1s bite! Shin guards wouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

shadow7874 said:


> I got some MG-1s and DC skate shoes. The pedals were $35 shipped new from ebay and I've had the shoes. I ride very very root and rocky terrain and i have no issues with grip now. But beware, those MG-1s bite! Shin guards wouldn't hurt at all.


I was actually about to ask if anyone else wears DC's or other skate shoes. I just switched to DC's and am loving them. I am just running some BlackLabels for now (alu with studs, not the plastic ones), but the DC's hook up on them like mad, and the stiff sole gives great support for my whole foot unlike the running shoes I was previously wearing.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i used to run my Vans Rowley xlts.(may they r.i.p.) all the time. The longer ride times did want me to get stiffer soled shoes..5.10 Impacts like so many have nothing but props for. Vans did come out with the Gravel that I use now as well. Definitely ol skool skater style but bike specific sticky.


----------



## skaterqwertyuiop (Jul 22, 2010)

I just wear my Osiris' with my nylon GT pedals. Grips pretty well even though the pins are small as hell. I've only lost my footing once since running this set up, and that was at some gnar at Diablo.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I absolutely love my Straitline pedals. Waiting for the AMP pedals to come out could be well worth it. I was emailing back and forth with a representative at Straitline Components and he thought they were great. If you get the current Straitline pedals, I'd just recommend taking the screws out over the axle bore. If you look at the new AMP pedals, you'll see that there are no slots for screws over the axle bore entirely. They found that it works better this way. I was riding with all screws in and took them out not too long ago and it definitely helped me out. I can move my foot around better yet still get amazing grip. I think that is what the new AMP pedals are working on refining. If you got the AMP, I can imagine you would love them.

I ride with Five Ten Freerider shoes. The Impact shoes were a little bulky for me and the Freeriders are just right for me. No foot is alike, so you should try them on first.

Watch out though, Straitline pedals can be dangerous
this was my leg just seconds after I lost control, got the pic before it started to really bleed









shin guards won't save your calves!


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

good feedback from all, much appreciated.

just caved and bought the Five Ten Impacts (low), so will be trying them over the next few days. agree that they're bulky, and definitely preferred the Freerider in looks, but durability of the Impacts is so blatant that i figure it'd be worth it in the long run. my trail running shoes are simply getting too chewed up as it is now, so i'm starting to look like a homeless guy with a stolen bike (only a matter of a few more rides before toes are showing through kind of thing). if they prove 'too' bulky, the Freeriders would be my next choice to try. both to seem to have very positive reviews from riders.

as for pedals, straitline AMP's look amazing and will be something i'll check out when they're available starting next month. there's tons of choices, but the straitlines seemed to have the least issues other than being at the higher price point compared to most. i've already started looking for some old shin guards to avoid enduring same as pics above (thx for the warnings). hopefully the slips are far less now with the Impacts.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

weekendthrasher said:


> good feedback from all, much appreciated.
> 
> just caved and bought the Five Ten Impacts (low), so will be trying them over the next few days. agree that they're bulky, and definitely preferred the Freerider in looks, but durability of the Impacts is so blatant that i figure it'd be worth it in the long run. my trail running shoes are simply getting too chewed up as it is now, so i'm starting to look like a homeless guy with a stolen bike (only a matter of a few more rides before toes are showing through kind of thing). if they prove 'too' bulky, the Freeriders would be my next choice to try. both to seem to have very positive reviews from riders.
> 
> as for pedals, straitline AMP's look amazing and will be something i'll check out when they're available starting next month. there's tons of choices, but the straitlines seemed to have the least issues other than being at the higher price point compared to most. i've already started looking for some old shin guards to avoid enduring same as pics above (thx for the warnings). hopefully the slips are far less now with the Impacts.


Impacts and Freerider shoes have the same sole, but when I had that slip is wasn't the fault of the pedal. What happened is this: I went off a jump and cased the landing. I put my foot down to try to help recover but my leg got in the way of a pedal as my foot on the other side pushed the crank down, bringing the pedal up. It was user error when I got the leg thrashing.

Straitline pedals are definitely on the expensive side of platform pedals, but they're truly great. They're so easy to service that there is a video of them being serviced by using a rock, paper, and scissors. You can find it by typing in "straitline rock paper scissors" on google. From my experience, they're also quite durable. I've bumped them on some very big rocks to hear the loud scraping sound to find just a few scratches on the pedals. You're more likely to lose a pin, but those are easily replaceable.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

weekendthrasher said:


> good feedback from all, much appreciated.
> 
> just caved and bought the Five Ten Impacts (low), so will be trying them over the next few days. agree that they're bulky, and defini


Good choice. Remember, if you get an aggressive pedal these shoes will stick like glue (zero float). Moving from clipless to these shoes/flats was quite an adjustment.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

Save money and just wear vans they work perfect for me, grip and light.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

The 5.10s are a big step up from most shoes when it comes to grip. I have never tried Vans, so I can't comment there. Shin guards are a game changer, too, and should be factored into your budget immediately. You don't have to spend more than $50 to get a great pedal. I run Wellgo b030 and they cost about $53 delivered. I have ridden more expensive pedals and, honestly, the Wellgo's do a fine job in comparison.

It's funny, as I contemplate finally going back to clipless after 4 years on platforms, I realize that my platform set-up is no heavier than the lightest clipless set up from the ankles on down. It's hard to justify clipless to myself after having taken the time to get used to platforms.


----------



## ThumperGary (Oct 3, 2010)

I have the Shimano AM40's combined with the Forte Convert Platform pedals. Very grippy setup. Bounce over roots and rocks and the feet stay planted. The AM40's are discontinued and replaced by the AM41's. These shoes have a grippy Vibram sole and are much lighter and comfortable then any 5:10 that I tried.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

ok, just thought i'd give my first impressions of the 5.10 Impacts. have only had 2 rides on them so far, or ~4 hours of technical trail riding, but can say this ... unbelievable! what a difference. i'm just glad i didn't wait longer, and regret not getting them sooner. if there's anyone out there on the fence doubting if they'd really make a difference, as i was, keep this in mind ... these work incredibly well. you will be surprised as i was how true the reviews really are. make life (and riding) easier for yourself with 5.10 impacts if you prefer platform pedals. would typically have at least 3 slips through a 2 hour ride, yet the impacts gave me 0. i'm still amazed how much better these shoes made my ride. one of the best gear investments i can think of if you prefer platforms.

as for specifics:
yes, expect to adjust your footing only by lifting the foot. however, i found this easy to accept and several times just tackled whatever with whatever footing i had and it worked very well. allowed me to just focus on the lines, etc., and pedal power and balance was never compromised;

yes, they are heavy, but practically speaking it's not noticeable to me aside from just holding them against a light running shoe. the extra durability is well worth the extra meatiness;

yes, the fit is not pristine from the get-go. expect a break-in period, of which i don't know how long yet, but not a major issue. some awkwardness for me in the outer left foot ONLY when actually driving to the trail, but once on the bike there is absolutely no comfort issues at all.

no, i have not got them wet yet aside from some mud, but am aware they take forever to dry out so best to avoid any heavy water exposure;

sizing seems to be on par with regular running shoes, but front part of shoe tends to fit wide in my view.

in the interest of full disclosure, i have plastic pedals (Gusset) and these shoes stick so well i'm in no rush to get the straitline AMPs yet. so using 5.10 impacts as replacement shoes could be an easy incremental improvement for those not sure or willing to invest money and risk with metal platform pedals. you will NOT regret buying these shoes. they've won me over, and i will not hesitate to buy them again, but doubt it'll be soon given they look and feel like they're going to last quite a while,


----------



## Abagaba (May 30, 2011)

Check out the Five Ten Baron. They come in red!


----------

